# Can Synarel trigger an early menopause??



## Becca39 (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi,
I'm feeling a bit worried about continuing hot sweats at night and occassional hot flushes during the day.  I was on a long protocol which had to be abandoned due to poor response.  My FSH is 11 so not too bad, but I stopped taking all drugs in early April and thought the side effects would have gone by now.  Is is possible that Synarel could trigger an early menopause? Or is it normal to have some effects from the drugs still?

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Has your menstrual cycle returned yet? I am not just talking a withdrawal bleed from end of treatment. I am talking a full cycle with ovulation and a proper menstrual period 2 weeks later.

It can take 8 weeks for the effects on the pituitary to completely reverse and you will only be producing oestrogen again, which will stop the hot flushes, when a follicle in your ovary is triggered to start growing from natural FSH secreted by the pituitary.

If you still have not had resolution of symptoms or a period in the couple of months then see you GP.

This is the official statement in the product literature

''Administration of nafarelin in therapeutic doses results in suppression  of the pituitary-gonadal system.  Normal function is usually restored  within 8 weeks after treatment is discontinued.  Diagnostic tests of  pituitary-gonadal function conducted during  the treatment and up to 8  weeks after discontinuation of nafarelin therapy may therefore be  misleading.''


----------



## Becca39 (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks for the information, I have had a bleed (a couple of weeks late) but not convinced that I have ovulated this month - will need to see if  I get AF on time next week to get some indication of whether or not things are back to normal.  I wasn't able to find that info about it taking 8 weeks so thank you for that, I feel a bit more reassured now and will just give it a bit more time.


----------

